# So NASA apparently finds a new habitable planet...



## Hershey (Dec 5, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/nasa-telescope-confirms-alien-planet-habitable-zone-162005358.html
They called the planet "Kepler-22b".


Unrelated fun fact: this is the second thread I have ever posted.

Fun fact 2:


CubeLTD said:


> Thought you guys might find this interesting as well:
> Didn't want to make another thread.
> 
> http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/resea...scientist-creates-lifelike-cells-out-of-metal


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 5, 2011)

Get ready for this thread to turn into an alien topic, or possibly religion. Or both....


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2011)

I wish the article would have when into some detail about what elements are in the atmosphere. Just because it's in the habitable zone, does not mean its habitable. For all we know it could a full water planet or something else that we currently could not habit even if it was close. 

Hope this won't be like gliese 581g was.



Hershey said:


> Unrelated fun fact: this is the second thread I have ever posted.


 
I feel like I feel like Wolmak now.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 5, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Get ready for this thread to turn into an alien topic, or possibly religion. Or both....


 
What type of religion do aliens have????


----------



## JyH (Dec 5, 2011)

Interesting. I find this stuff awesome. 



Hershey said:


> Unrelated fun fact: this is the second thread I have ever posted.



Didn't you have some sort of "Oh wow, today was a famous rapper's birthday" thread that got deleted?



emolover said:


> I feel like I feel like Wolmak now.



Who?


----------



## Godmil (Dec 5, 2011)

600 light-years?  that's dissapointingly far away.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 5, 2011)

Old News makes me snooze.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2011)

In the habitable zone, not habitable.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 5, 2011)

Very Exciting. Oddly coincidental, I was discussing with my mother today about how there was so much space in the universe and that there just had to be something inhabiting that ridiculous amount of space or at least something habitable. Also the insignificance of Human Life on the TimeLine of Earths Age. Makes me feel like a speck. And being a speck must suck.

Anywho, very cool, nice temperature average. And maybe one day we could reach that far away.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 5, 2011)

Robocopter87 said:


> And maybe one day we could reach that far away.



Never gonna happen...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Never gonna happen...


 
y so naysaying?


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 6, 2011)

Muesli said:


> y so naysaying?


 
Well I don't fancy making a rocket that can travel at light speed for 600 years D:


----------



## Owen (Dec 6, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Well I don't fancy making a rocket that can travel at light speed for 600 years D:


 
You could use hyper warps.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 6, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Never gonna happen...


 
Or, at least, really, really, _really_ unlikely to happen within our lifetimes.


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Never gonna happen...


 
Never say never! It won't happen in our lifetimes but if we established a base on the moon, then Mars, then some of the Jupiter and Saturn moons that will be a huge milestone. There is the technology to get to Mars in 40 day approximately so it's a start at least.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 6, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Well I don't fancy making a rocket that can travel at light speed for 600 years D:


 
We just need to wait for Zefram Cochrane to invent warp drive in 2063.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 6, 2011)

Kepler 22b: 3,527,175,224,066,450 miles

I don't think so... Plus a return ticket would be pricey..


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 6, 2011)

Now Now, don't get me wrong, definitely not in our lifetime. But eventually we might, and technology is improving at an astounding rate, and science at its side.

Or like emolover said, slowly traveling cross universe. However if we could establish bases on Jupiter moons, then there really isn't point in moving to a habitable planet when we have the technology to survive on Jupiters moons.


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

Who's to say we won't discover a fuel source that is limitlessly efficient and goes 99.99 the speed of light?

I know that far off time wise and hundreds of light years away, but if you a bubble world that is big enough to have agriculture and all things needed for life. It would require many generations and we would not(likely) ever see them again but it is coded into are DNA to expand are species to ensure are survival. 

Of course the bubble world would be at least the size of Rhode Island and this would be hundreds if not thousands of years in the future. Nothing impossible, it will just take a hell of a long time.

Edit:


Robocopter87 said:


> Or like emolover said, slowly traveling cross universe. However if we could establish bases on Jupiter moons, then there really isn't point in moving to a habitable planet when we have the technology to survive on Jupiters moons.


 
There is reason, because the sun will enter into its massive red star stage in 4? billion years. Something closer in the future would a gamma ray burst that could fry all of us.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think the earth has enough resources to even travel 1 light year never mind 600. I don't think humans will be around long enough to find a way of doing it. 

travelling to the moons of Jupiter is probably possible though it would be a waste of resources.


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I don't think the earth has enough resources to even travel 1 light year never mind 600. I don't think humans will be around long enough to find a way of doing it.
> 
> travelling to the moons of Jupiter is probably possible though it would be a waste of resources.


 
Do you really think the only intelligent life forms in the universe(that we known of) would go out with a whimper? No, I think the last super power(probably whoever controls Antarctica in the future when it's melted) would but all there reasources into something to ensure species survival.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 6, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> What type of religion do aliens have????


 
You know what, I was wrong... Now it's about how we can make it that far... I should've known.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 6, 2011)

darn its too far away to bike there...


----------



## Hovair (Dec 6, 2011)

Like Emolover said it is not impossible. We have the technology to go to mars. Why cant we find something that can go farther. If we could make another base for mars specifically then we could keep on going. What Im trying to say is that if we had another rocket at mars then we could go to another planet or moon in the solor system. And keep on going. I like this conversation.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 6, 2011)

Hovair said:


> Like Emolover said it is not impossible. We have the technology to go to mars. Why cant we find something that can go farther. If we could make another base for mars specifically then we could keep on going. What Im trying to say is that if we had another rocket at mars then we could go to another planet or moon in the solor system. And keep on going. I like this conversation.



kindof like over generations of people slowly move to other planets farther and farther away from earth? 

that would be epic....

also, is it possible to build an artificial atmosphere? I remember hearing about some people trying to do that and failing....?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 6, 2011)

THEN, if we did the slowly migrating type thing,(possibly) eventually it would get to the point where humans would adapt in different ways to their environment and would have different looks/skill sets. Fascinating


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 6, 2011)

When we trash Earth we will have to go all Wall-E and develop a ginormous ship where we can produce essentials like nothing. Flying through space on multiple energy sources with no reason to stop might get us there. It doesn't matter since I won't be alive for it.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, if humans are to do that slow migrating thing, they/we would eventually reach a point where they have to travel a _much_ further distance, since the distance between solar systems is _waayyyy_ vaster than the distance between celestial entities within the same solar system. 

I, for one, think that method is silly.
Going really fast would require FTL in order to reach the planet in an amount of time that isn't just stupid, but that's prohibited by special relativity, and I'm pretty sure nobody wants to be travelling in outer space 600+ years. 
Travel by wormholes might an interesting way of doing things, but they'd have to be artificial, since the nearest (hypothetical) wormhole is in the centre of the Milky Way. (Special relativity only applies locally, so one would, in theory be able to travel at superluminal speeds relative to objects outside of the wormhole, yet subluminal relative to objects within it)
However, out technology is seriously lacking to make such a thing. >.<


----------



## LNZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Next year on June 6, NASA will get the Hubble Space Telescope to look at the moon. At this moment, Venus will be transiting the sun and will block out about 0.1% of the light reaching the Earth and the Moon. NASA hope to pickup by the use of Hubble's instruments to see the spectra of Venus's atmosphere projected on the Moon. We know what Venus is made of and the composition of its atmosphere, so this will be a test of the method. If this trial works, they will apply it to instruments on future "Earth" size planets round other suns. And be able to say with more confidence that a exo-planet Kepler finds might support life.


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Well, if humans are to do that slow migrating thing, they/we would eventually reach a point where they have to travel a _much_ further distance, since the distance between solar systems is _waayyyy_ vaster than the distance between celestial entities within the same solar system.
> 
> I, for one, think that method is silly.
> Going really fast would require FTL in order to reach the planet in an amount of time that isn't just stupid, but that's prohibited by special relativity, and I'm pretty sure nobody wants to be travelling in outer space 600+ years.
> ...


 
For your wormhole theory, what you are thinking of is not a wormhole, it is "timetravel". Supposedly if you travel around a super massive black hole, such as the one in the center of our galaxy. If a ship that could withstand the speed, pressure, radiation and all that stuff at 90% the speed of light a kind of time travel starts to take place where some gravitational property messes with time so what is time outside of the ship is actually less time in the ship. This is ineffective because at 99% 1 unit of time inside the ship is equal to 2 units of time outside of the ship. It is in effective and dangerous as anything.

I really don't see why we don't invest in space travel anymore. I don't see why America can't put 10% of the 700 billion dollars that is Americas big swinging dick calls the army(and stuff), I don't see why they can't put some money toward the space program's. We should have a base on the moon. We should have the space elevator exist. We should actually make some real progress.

You know what would be cool? Is if some moss or lichen was created that did not need air to survive. They could survive on only sunlight, the nutrients in rocks so they could break it down and creat a type of soil, and would also use some compound in the atmosphere or rocks that have an oxygen element so it could be realised and make an atmosphere. They problem with that is what would be the buffer gas and what you keep the atmosphere sticking to the planet/moon. It would be cool to see the moon green because it's covered in a mossy organism.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 6, 2011)

emolover you might want to check that post, it was almost incoherent.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Dec 6, 2011)

emolover said:


> It would be cool to see the moon green because it's covered in a mossy organism.


 
I think it would make our night very dark.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 6, 2011)

Hovair said:


> Like Emolover said it is not impossible. We have the technology to go to mars. Why cant we find something that can go farther. If we could make another base for mars specifically then we could keep on going. What Im trying to say is that if we had another rocket at mars then we could go to another planet or moon in the solor system. And keep on going. I like this conversation.


 
OK.... I give up trying to explain why travelling 600 light years or even 16 light years to the next known solar system is impossible.......
Even travelling to Jupiter is impossible not only because it's a big ball of gas and you would fly straight through it. its 400 million miles away. 
Some people here don't seem to realise how far these places are and why they are simply impossible to get to.



emolover said:


> Do you really think the only intelligent life forms in the universe(that we known of) would go out with a whimper? No, I think the last super power(probably whoever controls Antarctica in the future when it's melted) would but all there reasources into something to ensure species survival.



Nothing lasts for ever. That's a fact of life that no human can ever control. Everything we see and love will one day be nothing but dust and we have to accept it.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 6, 2011)

THe habitable zone is based on life as we know it not as we don't why can't liife exist on Venus or something for example


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 6, 2011)

tx789 said:


> THe habitable zone is based on life as we know it not as we don't why can't liife exist on Venus or something for example


 
The extreme heat and deadly atmosphere is a good reason why not.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 6, 2011)

I heard a (to me) horrific theory on how to travel really large distances. What you need to do is not send people, but frozen embrios. So when they reach their destination they can be unfrozen and allowed to grow. But can you imagine a community of babies being brought up by robots? Scary.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> The extreme heat and deadly atmosphere is a good reason why not.


 
No it isn't fOr any type of life. It would of evolved and adapted to the climate also It would hard to find still that sort of exists the chances of not is far too high


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

aronpm said:


> emolover you might want to check that post, it was almost incoherent.



I sorry about that. That is what posting long posts on an iPod gets you.



Godmil said:


> I heard a (to me) horrific theory on how to travel really large distances. What you need to do is not send people, but frozen embrios. So when they reach their destination they can be unfrozen and allowed to grow. But can you imagine a community of babies being brought up by robots? Scary.


 
By our opinions it would be scary. But they would know anything about being raised by humans. I can see problems arising when they reproduce.


----------



## mmitchev (Dec 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I heard a (to me) horrific theory on how to travel really large distances. What you need to do is not send people, but frozen embrios. So when they reach their destination they can be unfrozen and allowed to grow. But can you imagine a community of babies being brought up by robots? Scary.



It doesn't have to be that way. You could have a sort of family of astronauts that travel, but I feel that would end badly, considering it would take over 600 years to get there. So it comes down to building bases as stepping stones to there. Once we figure out how to safely control anti-matter for the purposes of space travel, We could eventually leave the solar system and keep going from there.

It could also be something out of Avatar, with people kept in suspended animation throughout the journey.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 6, 2011)

Robocopter87 said:


> definitely not in our lifetime


 
Speak for yourself, I'm immortal.


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> OK.... I give up trying to explain why travelling 600 light years or even 16 light years to the next known solar system is impossible.......
> Even travelling to Jupiter is impossible not only because it's a big ball of gas and you would fly straight through it. its 400 million miles away.
> Some people here don't seem to realise how far these places are and why they are simply impossible to get to.
> 
> ...


 
In 66 years we went from the first human ever to create a powered flight and travel 100 feet to landing on the moon with a piece of metal less advanced then my cell phone. That's absolutely insane. In 30 years we'll have a supercomputer more capable than any human in every way and who the hell knows what happens from there. 

The point is that saying things that require extremely advanced technology are "impossible" is ridiculous. Who knows if we will be limited by the perceived distance of 600 light years? If modern physics teaches us anything it's that we are constantly wrong and keep improving on our understanding of the world around us.

Again, I don't know if the answer is anti-matter, wormholes, a foldable universe, etc, but I know for sure that nobody else does, too. We'll just see where this unbelievable existence takes us.
Also, on an unrelated note, there's a pretty good chance the gas giants have small solid cores.


----------



## Owen (Dec 7, 2011)

Meh, why go to space anyway.


----------



## MrVincentGe (Dec 7, 2011)

Scientists across the globe actually have a fantastic method for finding out if a planet is habitable or not. The take numerous photos of the planet as it passes in front of its sun. 

Now if you've ever looked into the color spectrum of a rainbow, you'd know that it has some colors missing because our atmosphere filters out some of them. Certain gases omit certain colors.

The scientists can barely make out the colors in the atmosphere of that planet and then find out which colors aren't there. Thus, knowing which gases are present on the planet. 

As for an efficient way of getting there, the collision of particles of matter and particles of anti-matter creates an explosion that physicists believe could propell spacecraftlong distances faster. It's the only reaction, that we know of, that is 100% efficient. 1Kg of this stuff could release an explosive force 10,000,000 (ten billion) times stronger than TNT. A single gram would get you as much energy as the fuel tanks of two dozen space shuttles.

Unfortunately, the amount of anti-matter needed to perform this kind of explosion couldn't be collected and kept intact for so long (it would take hundreds of millions of years to produce). Anther fault: the launch would exert up to 40 Gs of force upon the astronauts. Ouch.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 7, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Kepler 22b: 3,527,175,224,066,450 miles
> 
> I don't think so... Plus a return ticket would be pricey..


 


zmikecuber said:


> darn its too far away to bike there...


 
I was just considering buying a new pair of running shoes for the run over there.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I was just considering buying a new pair of running shoes for the run over there.


 
7 quadrillion miles there and back, have fun


----------



## emolover (Dec 7, 2011)

Owen said:


> Meh, why go to space anyway.


 
To expand and continue our species survival in any way possible. Reason is because it is programmed in the DNA of all life.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 7, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Never gonna happen...


 
MAYBE. ONE. DAY.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> For your wormhole theory, what you are thinking of is not a wormhole, it is "timetravel". Supposedly if you travel around a super massive black hole, such as the one in the center of our galaxy. If a ship that could withstand the speed, pressure, radiation and all that stuff at 90% the speed of light a kind of time travel starts to take place where some gravitational property messes with time so what is time outside of the ship is actually less time in the ship. This is ineffective because at 99% 1 unit of time inside the ship is equal to 2 units of time outside of the ship. It is in effective and dangerous as anything.
> 
> I really don't see why we don't invest in space travel anymore. I don't see why America can't put 10% of the 700 billion dollars that is Americas big swinging dick calls the army(and stuff), I don't see why they can't put some money toward the space program's. We should have a base on the moon. We should have the space elevator exist. We should actually make some real progress.
> 
> You know what would be cool? Is if some moss or lichen was created that did not need air to survive. They could survive on only sunlight, the nutrients in rocks so they could break it down and creat a type of soil, and would also use some compound in the atmosphere or rocks that have an oxygen element so it could be realised and make an atmosphere. They problem with that is what would be the buffer gas and what you keep the atmosphere sticking to the planet/moon. It would be cool to see the moon green because it's covered in a mossy organism.


 

Instead America (Obama) wastes those money on military,soildiers and other useless stuff that is use for war. And to worse of matters, euro's having a debt crisis now. 

If the whole world were to work together as one nation, war can be prevented and no need for useless war machines.

Probably in the next millenia , Space travels like those in star wars will be invented. And are able to travel as fast as the speed of light.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2011)

*advice*
Screw up Earth?

Go to Gliese 581.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 11, 2011)

you know, if humans can learn to terraform and colonize anything able to live on in space, or have space colonies, humans will be THE race, most likely. after all, what if keplar 22b is just a planet with single celled organisms? if we could engineer creatures to live on that planet you could engineer humans that way too, surely. we won't see it in our lifetimes, but if the human race doesn't kill themselves before we master space colonization, we will be the "aliens" we speak of now.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2011)

Owen said:


> Meh, why go to space anyway.


 
Running out of room in my closet. Same reason Patrick got a new rock.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 11, 2011)

Thought you guys might find this interesting as well:
Didn't want to make another thread.

http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/resea...scientist-creates-lifelike-cells-out-of-metal


----------



## Hershey (Dec 11, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Thought you guys might find this interesting as well:
> Didn't want to make another thread.
> 
> http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/resea...scientist-creates-lifelike-cells-out-of-metal


 
Woah!


----------

